# Job at a Farm



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a called one day to quote a job in a farm, I thought it was gonna be a total disaster house and I didn't want to get involve, anyways I drove all the way there and the house was an awesome waterfront worth 6millions, Certa got called to do an estimate as well cause they painted 2 years ago but for some reason the wood wasn't primed and throughout the siding and soffits the wood was still bleeding thru. I was the last company quoting for the job, I walked around with the owner and gave him my presentation, etc, then the guy called me days later and told me I got the job, after couple of days I started the job the owner came to me to show me the other estimates, I couldn't believe it, I was the most expensive for like 15%, the next was Certa but he didn't want to hire them again because the lack of prep they did last time, I finally got it done today, a lot of sanding and zinsser primer plus 2 coats of paint, so here are couple of pics.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome sauce!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good Luis. That is a pretty front entry. Shame you did not talk them into accenting that trim with some color. I know I know some people love the white on white.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Looks good Luis. That is a pretty front entry. Shame you did not talk them into accenting that trim with some color. I know I know some people love the white on white.


I talked to the owner about it but he just wanted to keep it the same, the trim is eggshell and the walls flat, he wanted like that. I think after all it look good and he was very happy with our job. Thats important too.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

They don't have farm houses like that around here!:no:

Looks good


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful job. What are they farming?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

luis, that is the difference between selling and bidding.

good job!!


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, definitely not what one would expect as a farm house. Beautiful. Is that a 4' entry door?

I want to know what they farm as well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice job, 'tec!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful!:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Beautiful job. What are they farming?


I think that would be the north american money tree. It's just now coming back into bloom after a two year hiatus....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice looking job Aztec!. Congratulations on being the highest estimate, and winning the Bid!. That's a testament to your professionalism, and salesmanship.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Dreamy! A job that size, all white, with a view! Looks clean.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

AztecPainting said:


> I think after all it look good and he was very happy with our job. Thats important too.


Absolutely right.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice job, Luis. :thumbsup:




aaron61 said:


> Beautiful job. What are they farming?


Marajooana :whistling2:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, the house itself it's called The Farm, the only think they have is a lot of horses, huge land on the other side and.... the first time I drove there I saw couple of fancy houses on the side of the road and I thought there was more people living in there, well I was wrong (those fancy houses are barns) Plus they have 2 caretakers with 2 separate houses at the back of the property and each live with their family. The first time I talked to the owner I noticed he had an accent, he told me he is from Sweden so I don't know what kind of business he has or used to have but I know he is retired.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Well done. What was the method of application? How long did the job take from start to finish?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks really nice Aztec! Great job. Gotta love those locations with green acreage & trees all around. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Is that front door faux? Cool job thou man.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

wje said:


> Well done. What was the method of application? How long did the job take from start to finish?


We weren't able to spray at all, the owner mention how they have 20k dollar plants everywhere and we didn't want to put anything on them, touch them or not even cover'em, we did 1 coat of primer and 2 coats of paint, everything has been brushed and rolled, we were some days up to 7 guys working all day long on that house for 20 days.


----------

